#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Need OISD Standards

## SA_FETY

Dear Professionals,



PLs share all the OISD standards....See More: Need OISD Standards

----------


## NVIL

I need them too please.

----------


## tinku

I can do. Which one you need. Specify.

----------


## NVIL

Hi tinku,
Please, I will appreciate if you can share: 
OISD-STD-116
OISD-STD-118
OISD-STD-144
OISD-STD-150
OISD-STD-158

Kindly Regards

----------


## dso

pl. share OISD standards.....

----------


## tinku

> Hi tinku,
> Please, I will appreciate if you can share: 
> OISD-STD-116
> OISD-STD-118
> OISD-STD-144
> OISD-STD-150
> OISD-STD-158
> 
> Kindly Regards



Here is your need:

OISD STD-116
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

OISD STD-118
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

OISD STD-144
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

OISD STD-150
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

OISD STD-158
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Thanks, tinku

Can you check OISD STD-144 
It keeps saying that No servers are currently available with the requested data on them.

----------


## tinku

> Thanks, tinku
> 
> Can you check OISD STD-144 
> It keeps saying that No servers are currently available with the requested data on them.



Yes, you are right; might be somethng wrong in server. 
Check the new link:
OISD STD-144: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

(Deleted the link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] of OISD STD-144 due to error)

----------


## sambun

Thank Tinku !

----------


## NVIL

Thank you very much tinku.
Regards

----------


## instsuresh

Hi tinku,

if you have the following standards, plz share ..

1.	OISD-GDN-224 Monitoring & Control of Volatile Organic Compounds Emission
2.	OISD-STD-216 Electrical Safety In Onshore Drilling And Work over Rigs
3.	OISD-GDN-180 Lightning Protection
4.	OISD-RP-174 Well Control
5.	OISD-STD-173 Fire Protection System for Electrical Installations
6.	OISD-STD-163 Process Control Room Safety
7.	ISD-STD-152 Safety instrumentation for process system in hydrocarbon industry
8.	OISD-STD-153 Maintenance & inspection of safety instrumentation in hydrocarbon industry
9.	OISD-RP-149 Design aspects for safety in electrical systems
10.	OISD-RP-148 Inspection & safe practices during overhauling electrical equipment
11.	OISD-RP-146 Preservation of idle electrical equipment
12.	OISD-STD-137 Inspection of electrical equipment
13.	OISD-STD-113 Classification of Area for electrical installations at Hydrocarbon processing and handling facilities
14.	OISD-STD-110 Recommended Practices on Static Electricity

----------


## zare

Thanks for valuable standards.
regards
zare

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

See More: Need OISD Standards

----------


## didi555

Hello!

All OISD may be found here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aan09

Excellent sharing , thanks a lot !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## f81aa

didi555: very good, thank you

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks

----------


## nrathinam_2004

Dear friends,

Can u give

OISD - 114
OISD - 169

regards
Nagarathinam

----------


## nrathinam_2004

Thank for your earlier uploads of OISD

Regards,

Nagarathinam

----------


## f81aa

Hi nrathinam_2004: Here you have attached the 2 standards requested.

Regards

----------


## nrathinam_2004

Thank you very much dear f81aa.

Regards,

Nagarathinam.

----------


## nrathinam_2004

Dear friends,

Any body have the OISD-STD-210.
Please upload the same if u have.

Regards
Nagarathinam

----------


## Nabilia

OISD Std-210 STORAGE, HANDLING & REFUELING OF LPG FOR AUTOMOTIVE USE.doc

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nrathinam_2004

Thanks nabilia,

Thank you for your great work,

Regards

Nagarathinam

----------


## vishalnmaster

hey, this HPCL site asks for id & password...
Can u share one with me....


I need latest OISD144 i.i. 2008 version/ammendmentSee More: Need OISD Standards

----------


## armanda

thank you for the sharing

----------


## DM2

> Hello!
> 
> All OISD may be found here
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This site seems to require a USER name and PASSWORD?
Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## DM2

Hey...Thanks a bunch...would anyone happen to have these OISD Standards:
OISD-STD-113 Classification of Area for electrical installation at Hydrocarbon and handling facilitiesOISD-GDN-115 Guidelines for fire fighting equipment /appliances in petroleum industryOISD-STD-117 Fire Protection Facilities for Petroleum Depots and TerminalsOISD-STD-142 Inspection of fire fighting equipment's and systemsOISD-GDN-156 Fire Protection Facilities for Port Oil TerminalsOISD-RP-173 Fire Protection Systems for Electrical InstallationsOISD-STD-189 Fire Fighting Equipment for Drilling rigs, Work over Rigs and Production Installations.

----------


## f81aa

Hi DM2 and other Forum members:

Please download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I hope you find it useful.

Until next weekend

----------


## DM2

F81aa,
Thanks for the files...much appreciated.

----------


## safetypartha15

Thanks a lot brother

----------


## spurcareer

Uploading OISD Standards Issued 2010 for the forum members. Download from 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## f81aa

Hi spurcareer:

Thanks a lot.

Regards

----------


## syam4all

Whats the user ID password for the HPCL web login?

----------


## pankaj271315

need password

----------


## notachance

Arey oisd standard 144 again second file is also deleted pleas help me..give me oisd 144 somebody help please.

See More: Need OISD Standards

----------


## f81aa

Hi notachance:

The download link to "OISD STD-144 (2008) Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) Installations" is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Junee Montales

Hello guys,

I will need OISD STD-184 please.

Thanks.

----------


## mravi

Hi Everyone in this forum,
Can anyone help to provide the OISD standards OISD-159, OISD-160.
These are required urgently.
Advance thanks.

mravi

----------


## arn424

can any one post attachment for OISD-117, FIRE WATER SYSTEM,.

Regards
Arun

----------


## NVIL

> can any one post attachment for OISD-117, FIRE WATER SYSTEM,.
> 
> Regards
> Arun



Hi, 
I have the std 117.
Regards**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kanil

Can anybody Share these OISD STANDARDS (JULY 2012)-latest

LIST OF OISD STANDARDS (JULY 2012)

1. OISD-STD-105 Work Permit System

2. OISD-STD-106 Pressure Relief & Disposal System

3. OISD-RP-108 Recommended Practices on Oil Storage and Handling

4. OISD-STD-109 Process Design and Operating philosophies on blow down and sewer system

5. OISD-STD-110 Recommended Practices on Static Electricity

6. OISD-STD-111 Process design and operating philosophies on fired process furnace

7. OISD-STD-112 Safe handling of air hydrocarbon mixtures and pyrophoric substances

8. OISD-STD-113 Classification of Area for electrical installations at Hydrocarbon processing and handling facilities

9. OISD-STD-114 Safe handling of Hazardous Chemicals

10. OISD-GDN-115 Guidelines on Fire Fighting Equipment and Appliances in Petroleum Industry

11. OISD-STD-116 Fire Protection facilities for Petroleum Refineries and Oil/Gas Processing Plants

12. OISD-STD-117 Fire Protection Facilities for Petroleum Depots, Terminals, PipelineInstallations and Lube Oil Installations

13. OISD-STD-118 Layouts for Oil and Gas Installations

14. OISD-STD-119 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of Pumps

15. OISD-STD-120 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of Compressors

16. OISD-STD-121 Selection, Operation, Inspection & Maintenance of Steam & Gas Turbines

17. OISD-RP-122 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of Fans, blowers, gear boxes, agitators & Mixers

18. OISD-RP-123 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of rotary equipment components

19. OISD-RP-124 Predictive Maintenance Practices

20. OISD-STD-125 Inspection and Maintenance of Mechanical Seals

21. OISD-RP-126 Specific practices for installation and maintenance of rotating equipment

22. OISD-STD-127 Selection operation inspection and maintenance of Diesel Engines

23. OISD-STD-128 Inspection of unfired pressure vessels

24. OISD-STD-129 Inspection of storage tanks

25. OISD-STD-130 Inspection of Piping Systems

26. OISD-STD-131 Inspection of Boilers

27. OISD-STD-132 Inspection of pressure relieving devices

28. OISD-STD-133 Inspection of fired heaters

29. OISD-STD-134 Inspection of heat exchangers

30. OISD-STD-135 Inspection of loading and unloading hoses for petroleum products

31. OISD-STD-137 Inspection of electrical equipment

32. OISD-STD-139 Inspection of pipelines Offshore

33. OISD-STD-140 Inspection of jetty pipelines

34. OISD-STD-141 Design and Construction requirements for cross country hydrocarbon pipelines

35. OISD-STD-142 Inspection of fire fighting equipments and systems

36. OISD-STD-144 Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) Installations

37. OISD-GDN-145 Guidelines on Internal Safety Audits (Procedures and Checklist)

38. OISD-RP-146 Preservation of idle electrical equipment

39. OISD-RP-147 Inspection & safe practices during electrical installations

40. OISD-RP-148 Inspection & safe practices during overhauling electrical equipment

41. OISD-RP-149 Design aspects for safety in electrical systems

42. OISD-STD-150 Design and Safety Requirements For Liquefied Petroleum Gas Mounded Storage Facility

43. OISD-STD-151 Safety in Design, Fabrication and Fittings : Propane Tank Trucks

44. OISD-STD-152 Safety instrumentation for process system in hydrocarbon industry

45. OISD-STD-153 Maintenance & inspection of safety instrumentation in hydrocarbon industry

46. OISD-STD-154 Safety aspects in functional training

47. OISD-STD-155 (Part I) Personal Protective Equipment : Part I Non-respiratory equipment

OISD-STD-155 (Part II) Personal Protective Equipment : Part II Respiratory Equipment

48. OISD-STD-156 Fire Protection Facilities for Ports Handling Hydrocarbons

49. OISD-RP-157 Recommended Practice for Transportation of Bulk Petroleum Products

50. OISD-RP-158 Recommended Practices on Storage and Handling of Bulk Liquefied Petroleum Gas

51. OISD-STD-159 LPG Tank Trucks - Requirements of Safety on Design/Fabrication and Fittings

52. OISD-STD-160 Protection to fittings mounted on existing LPG tank trucks

53. OISD-GDN-161 LPG Tank Truck Incidents : Rescue & Relief Operations

54. OISD-STD-162 Safety in installation and maintenance of LPG Cylinders Manifold

55. OISD-STD-163 Process Control Room Safety

56. OISD-STD-164 Fire Proofing in Oil & Gas Industry

57. OISD-GDN-165 Guidelines for Rescue & Relief Operations for POL Tank Truck Accident

58. OISD-GDN-166 Guidelines for Occupational Health Monitoring in Oil and Gas Industry

59. OISD-RP-167 POL Tank lorry Design & Safety

60. OISD-GDN-168 Emergency Preparedness Plan for Marketing Locations of Oil Industry

61. OISD-GDN-169 OISD Guidelines on Small LPG Bottling Plants (Design and Fire Protection facilities)

62. OISD-STD-170 Inspection, Maintenance, Repairs and Rehabilitation of foundations and structures

63. OISD-STD-171 Preservation of Idle Static & Rotary Mechanical Equipments

64. OISD-STD-173 Fire Protection System for Electrical Installations

65. OISD-RP-174 Well Control

66. OISD-STD-175 Cementing Operations

67. OISD-STD-176 Safety Health & Environment Training For Exploration & Production (Upstream) Personnel

68. OISD-STD-177 Inspection & Maintenance of Thermal Insulation

69. OISD-GDN-178 Guidelines on Management Of Change

70. OISD-STD-179 Safety Requirements On Compression, Storage, Handling & Refueling Of Natural Gas For Use In Automotive Sector.

71. OISD-GDN-180 Lightning Protection

72. OISD-STD-181 Geophysical Operations

73. OISD-GDN-182 Safe Practices for Workover & well Stimulation Operations

74. OISD-STD-183 Standard on Logging Operations

75. OISD-STD-184 Standard On Replacement Of Personal Protective Equipment And Life Saving Appliances

76. OISD-GDN-185 Wire Line Operations

77. OISD-GDN-186 Simultaneous Operations in Exploration & Production industry

78. OISD-STD-187 Care And Use Of Wire Rope

79. OISD-STD-188 Corrosion Monitoring Of Offshore & Onshore Pipelines

80. OISD-STD-189 Standard On Fire Fighting Equipment For Drilling Rigs, Work Over Rigs And Production Installations

81. OISD-STD-190 Derrick Floor Operations (Onshore Drilling / Workover Rigs)

82. OISD-STD-191 Oil Field Explosive Safety

83. OISD-GDN-192 Safety Practices During Construction

84. OISD-GDN-193 Guidelines for Gas Lift Operations and Maintenance

85. OISD-STD-194 Standard for Storage And Handling Of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG)

86. OISD-STD-195 Safety in Design, Operation, Inspection and Maintenance of Hydrocarbon Gas Compressor Stations and Terminals

87. OISD-GDN-196 Guidelines for Seeking Environmental Clearance of Development Projects in Petroleum Industry

88. OISD-GDN-197 Guidelines for Environmental Impact Assessment

89. OISD-GDN-199 Guidelines For Conducting Environmental Audit In Upstream Petroleum Sector (Onland)

90. OISD-GDN-200 Guidelines For Preparation Of Oil Spill Response Contingency Plan

91. OISD-RP-201 Environment Management in Exploration & Production Sector

92. OISD-GDN-202 Inspection of Drilling and Workover Rig Mast / Sub-Structure

93. OISD-GDN-203 Operation, Maintenance & Inspection Of Hoisting Equipment

94. OISD-GDN-204 Medical Requirements, Emergency Evacuation And Facilities (For Upstream)

95. OISD-RP-205 Crane Operation, Maintenance and Testing (For upstream)

96. OISD-GDN-206 Guidelines on Safety Management System in Petroleum Industry

97. OISD-GDN-207 Contractor Safety

98. OISD-STD-210 Storage, Handling and Refuelling of LPG for automotive use

99. OISD-GDN-211 Safety in Petroleum Laboratories

100. OISD-GDN-212 Guidelines on Environmental Audit in Downstream Petroleum Sector

101. OISD-STD-214 Cross Country LPG Pipelines

102. OISD-STD-216 Electrical Safety In Onshore Drilling And Workover Rigs

103. OISD-GDN-218 Guidelines For Safe Rig- Up And Rig- Down Of Drilling And Work Over Rigs

104. OISD-GDN-219 Guidelines on Field Inspection, Handling and Testing of Casing Pipe & Tubing

105. OISD-GDN-224 Monitoring & Control of Volatile Organic Compounds Emission

106. OISD-STD-225 Storage, Handling & Dispensing at Petroleum Retail Outlets

107. OISD-STD-226 Natural Gas Transmission Pipelines and City Gas Distribution Networks

108. OISD-GDN-227 Emergency Response and Preparedness in E&P Industry

109. OISD-GDN-228 Selection, Training & Placement of Fire Operators in Hydrocarbon & Petroleum Industry

110. OISD-STD-230 Unlined Underground Rock Cavern Storage for Petroleum Liquefied Petroleum Gas

111. OISD-STD-231 Sucker Rod Pumping Units



Thanks

----------


## ARMOFI

any body have OISD 164? Can you spare?

----------


## f81aa

Hi>

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Originally posted by finiteinjustice

Regards




> any body have OISD 164? Can you spare?

----------


## ARMOFI

Thank alot f81aa.

----------


## mrSerg

Dear colleagues!
Does anybody have this standard:  OISD GDN 186  Simultaneous operations in Exploration & Production industry and, may be other materials, related to SIMOPS during offshore drilling and prodaction
Ill be very much obliged to you

----------

